# A few questions



## SevenlevelsofDante (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm wondering if anyone else has this issue: One of my mice, Jackal, has only been doing her business in her food dish. I never see poops anywhere else except for the random one or two. However, every time I change her food, within hours the dish is full of poops and the the oats have turned to pee oatmeal that sticks all over the dish. Is she trying to keep the cage clean for her babies? Or is she just neurotic?

Also, I had her out this morning and she was doing something really weird with her hind right leg. She'll be walking and then stop and lift it up and shake it, sort of like a spasm to kick something off of her feet. She did it twice when I had her out, and I don't know if I should worry, or if she's just so used to kicking babies off of her belly that it became some sort of habit.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Hehe, mine don't get food bowls for that very reason. Every mouse I've had but two would go to the toilet in their food bowl. Believe it or not, it's actually more hygienic to scatter the food straight on to the substrate :lol:

Regards the leg thing, I wouldn't worry at all unless it became a compulsive habit or any other symptoms point to a problem. If all she's doing is shaking her leg occasionally, I don't think you need to worry 

Sarah xxx


----------



## SevenlevelsofDante (Nov 13, 2010)

Interesting! Okay, so food straight on the ground, and they'll be able to get it all? I mean, I feed my chickens that way, but I never thought to for my mice lol!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Yep, they have an extremely sharp sense that will enable them to find even the tiniest morsel of food.

Sarah xxx


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

I put the food into ceramic bowls and the Mice just fill the bowls with bedding covering all the food.I guess it is better just to scatter there food.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

I scatter food. They used to pee in the bowl, mking the oats go mushy


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Im also sick of them pulling the water bottles off the velcro


----------



## SevenlevelsofDante (Nov 13, 2010)

The food scattering is so nice! No more mush.

Has anyone ever been bitten by a baby? It may be because they are half wild, but my boyfriend was holding one last night and it took a good chomp into his finger to get away. He really was not a happy little mouse.


----------

